# Pramipexole Side Effects?



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I ve been reading that there are some really bad side effects for the first few weeks on pramipexole.
What are they? How bad are they? How long do they usually last for? Does someone build tolerance? Will memantine help with tolerance?
Anyone with first hand experience?


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

Pramixapole isnt that Mirapex,? A Med for Parkinson or RLS? That stuff is dangerous, becareful it can cause Sudden Hypotensive strike, it can be dangerous, becareful with these medications... "These off label medications are dangerous" I dont see the point of taking A Dopamine agonist like mirapex which is for parkinson/rls, for whatever SAS / Anxiety issues, i dont get their point, they are not sustainable in long run. No Sane doctor will prescribe Such "Far off label medications like parkinson meds" for long term, might as well not even take it, stick with the routine Meds that work for SAS and be glad, they are even Rxed, Not SSRIS/SNRIS but Things like Benzos , Beta blockers, MAOI like Nardil and Parnate. Stick with realistic meds that you can take long term, not Off label expiramation that will never be rxed by a Sane doctor for long term, and its dangerous to begin with, also Forgot about those "ADHD" Medication unless, Your Dianogsed with ADHD, they are not viable long term alternative.

So you have to think about viable long term alternatives, Like an Anti depressant and potentially A benzo + beta blocker and move on with life, and do things like CBT and Work etcc, Forget Tweaking with your Brain with these super off label meds, that no doc will rx or no sane doc will rx for long term nway. imo thats my opinion, gotta be realistic yea know? 5 Year down the line? Whos gonna rx mirapex for social stress lol. and its not even effective and its downright dangerous (ie Sudden Hypotensive attack etcc), among other dangerous sides.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

zk7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pramixapole isnt that Mirapex,? A Med for Parkinson or RLS? That stuff is dangerous, becareful it can cause Sudden Hypotensive strike, it can be dangerous, becareful with these medications... "These off label medications are dangerous" I dont see the point of taking A Dopamine agonist like mirapex which is for parkinson/rls, for whatever SAS / Anxiety issues, i dont get their point, they are not sustainable in long run. No Sane doctor will prescribe Such "Far off label medications like parkinson meds" for long term, might as well not even take it, stick with the routine Meds that work for SAS and be glad, they are even Rxed, Not SSRIS/SNRIS but Things like Benzos , Beta blockers, MAOI like Nardil and Parnate. Stick with realistic meds that you can take long term, not Off label expiramation that will never be rxed by a Sane doctor for long term, and its dangerous to begin with, also Forgot about those "ADHD" Medication unless, Your Dianogsed with ADHD, they are not viable long term alternative.
> 
> So you have to think about viable long term alternatives, Like an Anti depressant and potentially A benzo + beta blocker and move on with life, and do things like CBT and Work etcc, Forget Tweaking with your Brain with these super off label meds, that no doc will rx or no sane doc will rx for long term nway. imo thats my opinion, gotta be realistic yea know? 5 Year down the line? Whos gonna rx mirapex for social stress lol. and its not even effective and its downright dangerous (ie Sudden Hypotensive attack etcc), among other dangerous sides.


There is lots of evidence for dopamine problems in people with social anxiety so using a dopamine agonist is a pretty logical idea. For me personally dopamine agonists are also a pretty attractive option because i dont have the interactions as with MAOI's, and benzo's dont work for my social anxiety. (They also lack the prosocial aspect even if they would work).

Ive been shouting that dopamine is the key for quite some time allready, and we only have a few options for that (amphetamine, dopamine agonists, LDOPA).

Worrying about off label treatments its good, but in case of prami is pretty safe.

Now, for the OP:
Pramipexola causes some bad sedation and hypotension the first week because of decreasing dopaminergic and noradrenaline neurotransmission, as the autoreceptors downregulate this would slowly go away, however you have the raise the prami dose very slowly every few days untill your on the target dose, the first few days would be pretty bad.

Theoretically memantine should help prevent downregulation of the dopamine receptors and may prevent tolerance.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

zk7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pramixapole isnt that Mirapex,? A Med for Parkinson or RLS? That stuff is dangerous, becareful it can cause Sudden Hypotensive strike, it can be dangerous, becareful with these medications... "These off label medications are dangerous" I dont see the point of taking A Dopamine agonist like mirapex which is for parkinson/rls, for whatever SAS / Anxiety issues, i dont get their point, they are not sustainable in long run. No Sane doctor will prescribe Such "Far off label medications like parkinson meds" for long term, might as well not even take it, stick with the routine Meds that work for SAS and be glad, they are even Rxed, Not SSRIS/SNRIS but Things like Benzos , Beta blockers, MAOI like Nardil and Parnate. Stick with realistic meds that you can take long term, not Off label expiramation that will never be rxed by a Sane doctor for long term, and its dangerous to begin with, also Forgot about those "ADHD" Medication unless, Your Dianogsed with ADHD, they are not viable long term alternative.
> 
> So you have to think about viable long term alternatives, Like an Anti depressant and potentially A benzo + beta blocker and move on with life, and do things like CBT and Work etcc, Forget Tweaking with your Brain with these super off label meds, that no doc will rx or no sane doc will rx for long term nway. imo thats my opinion, gotta be realistic yea know? 5 Year down the line? Whos gonna rx mirapex for social stress lol. and its not even effective and its downright dangerous (ie Sudden Hypotensive attack etcc), among other dangerous sides.


I ve read about pramipexole cauing orthostatic hypotension (sudden hypotension when you stand up), but thats not serious. You just get dizzy for 3 seconds when you stand up. If you mean that pramipexole can seriously reduce your blood pressure for more than a few seconds, can you please give us a link on where you have read this? That sounds like something that we should all be aware of.


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

Is Your Doctor Prescribing you Mirapex (Pramixapole whatever its called)? What sane Doctor prescribes Parkinsons Meds For Social Anxiety, BE VERY CAREFUL WITH PLAYING WITH DOPAMINE AGONISTS LIKE MIRAPEX AND OTHERS. YES They can Cause SUDDEN HYPOTENSIVE ATTACK (SWEATING PROFUSELY, BARELY ABLE TO WALK, 0 ENERGY, DRAGGING YOURSELF TO BED, TO SLEEP, THEN LOAD UP ON SALT AND SALTY FOOD, TO RAISE YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE BACK UP). BECAREFUL WITH THIS MEDICATION, IT IS NOT A GAME OR A JOKE, MEDS THAT FIDDLE WITH BLOOD PRESSURE, UP AND DOWN ARE NOT TO PLAY AROUND WITH.

AND YES, THE SCIENTIFIC STUDY, BASICALLY, MY DOC DID PRESCRIBE ME MIRAPEX FOR RLS (RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME) I HAD SOME MILD RLS AND THE DOCTOR DID PRESCRIBE IT FOR RLS, AND HE STARTED ME AT 1MG, AND I GOT SUDDEN HYPOTENSIVE STRIKE(SWEATING ALOT, NO ENERGY TO EAT, DRAGGED MYSELF TO BED, SLEPT FEW HOURS THEN ATE ALOT OF SALT, MORE SALT, LOTS OF SALTY FOOD TO RAISE MY BLOOD PRESSURE BACK UP, THEN BASICALLY TOLD DOC, THIS MED IS NOT EVEN WORTH THE SIDE EFFECTS, AND RLS ISNT CAUSING ME MUCH OF A PROBLEM, SO I SIMPLY GOT OFF IT, AND RLS ISNT A BIG DEAL, MUCH OF A PROBLEM FOR ME). BUT BECAREFUL WITH THIS MEDICATION, DON'T TWEAK AROUND WITH YOUR BRAIN WITH DOPAMINE AGONISTS, THEY CAN BE DANGEROUS, THESE OFF LABEL MEDS... YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THEY CAN DO TO YOU, AND THEY CAN CAUSE SURPRISES THAT YOU MAY NOT FORSEE, AND THE BENEFITS ARE PFFF, OVERRATED... SO BECAREFUL, AND CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE FIDDLING AROUND WITH THESE OFF LABEL MEDICATIONS, OR ANY MEDICATIONS, JUST CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR.

-ONLINE- STUDIES OR RESEARCH, OR WHATEVER MEANS SQUAT, BECAUSE EVERYONE REACTS DIFFERENTLY, CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR, THESE ARE NOT MEDS TO PLAY AROUND WITH , KIDS.. BECAREFUL.

NWAYS.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Your doc started you at 1mg? Wow what an idiot.


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes I have Some Mild RLS (Restless Leg Syndrome) And Doc , A Few Years Ago , around 1-2 Years Ago, Had Prescribed me Mirapex For it, I think Started me at 1mg , I think that's the Starting dose, i don't remember, it's been so long but I think it was that, i could be mistaken it could be a lower dose, But it was the "regular starting dose" whatever it is, i dont remember its been more than 2 years now, But anyways, you can check online for the starting dose for Mirapex for RLS And it'll tell you, what the starting dose is.

But, It caused Hypotension, Sweating, No energy, Dragged myself to Bed, to sleep around Few Hours, Then regain some energy and Ate Alot of Salt and Salty Foods, drank A Glass of Salt, Ate Salty foods like Chips but i really drank also a glass of salt just to be safe and stuff and I was fine. But Anyways, I then told the Doc, that The Med caused Hypotension and the side efffects weren't tolerable And I Quit that Med After 1 Week, and It simply wasn't worth the Side Effects, And My RLS is just Mild, Not Really Serious or anything. So I Don't Need Any Meds For It. But Anyways, Basically, BECAREFUL WITH THESE OFF LABEL MEDICATIONS, AND DO NOT , DO NOT, TAKE THEM WITHOUT ASKING YOUR DOCTOR, THEY CAN CAUSE SERIOUS DANGEROUS SIDE EFFECTS, AND THEY ARE NO JOKES,I think It's sister Med is Requip or something, But Anyways, those Parkinson Meds, Are NOT To be played around with.

Even L-Dopa the natural supplement, can cause hypotension, You Simply, Need to ask your Doctor regarding these things. Also, Dopamine Playing a Role in Social anxiety? Basically The primary Player in Anxiety is GABA, dopamine is just the motivation Part, and Any Med that boost Dopamine, Increase Anxiety as well as increase motivation, But those "ADHD" Meds, Can turn you into a complete Depressed Zombie, so Also becareful, they are NOT to be played around with. I don't think, they are suitable For Social Stress, Since they can Make you into a Zombie, Lots of ppl who take ADHD meds, are ANTI SOCIAL, And very depressed, because they cant talk, they cant move, they are robots, zombies, who talk and walk slow, or so I seen, and mos tof them end up on anti depressants. so i dont know who even came up with idea that ADHD meds are Pro Social When Lots of time, they end up turning you into a depressed Zombie who cant even open your mouth, lots of ADHD Kids,/Adults, hate Their ADHD Meds, cuz it makes them anti social, cant freely talk, they are tired, cant move alot, and completely zombified.

I think The Gold Standard For Social Anxiety is Clonazepam (Klonopin), It's the easiest Med With Low Side Effects, And Works or Most People but it Can Cause Depression at Any High Dose, And It Can Also, Cause Apathy and eventually Tolerance, and Stuff. And I Think, Maybe Nardil or Parnate Can be good Addition To It. But I Don't See how 'dopamine agonists' play roles in SAD, they may for some people so i may be mistaken. But It's ODD.

Also, Hormone plays a big role in social anxiety, testosterone plays a huge role in Social Anxiety and Confidence, testosterone in itself increases dopamine levels to very high levels, And It helps with Confidence, and social anxiety tremendously, so lots of People with low testosterone levels (males) tend to have Anxiety and social anxiety. Testosterone is PLAYS A MAJOR ROLE IN ANXIETY. Low testosterone levels can acuse Severe anxiety.

Constant Excess anxiety, cna lower teoststerone levels which then can cause Massive amounts of Anxiety due to low testosterone levels. But Anyways, There is Stigma Around Hormone Therapy, It seems that, Unless your 30+ or More, It's unlikely you'll get Hormone Therapy, To treat your Low Hormonal levels. Which Cure Both Depression and anxiety in alot of cases.

Though, there are many Alternative Clinics which do specialiaize in hormonal treatment, For man Males above 30+ and Stuff, and they don't mind prescribing, them unlike Regular doctors who think lwo testosterone levels, is okay, (low can cause severe anxiety/depression) but nways.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

There isnt a single benzo that works for my anxiety, alcohol and GHB are COMPLETELY USELESS too.

Every thing that boosts dopamine RECUCES my anxiety instead of making it worse.

I'm saying this to show you that it definatly depends on the person, everyone responds to differend meds.

Anyway, i definatly beleive that dopamine is the key, far more then GABA and the reason why so many ppl are treatment resistant is because that target isnt being explored.

Also you are describing ritalin there, its known to be anti social, while amphetamine is PRO social.

I know the starting dose of prami, its 0.125 starting with more is foolish, when titrated carefully dopamine agonists are VERY safe. The symptons you experienced are normal as dopamine agonists reduce dopaminergic transmission, autoreceptors will upregulate and all those side effects will pass after the 2 week mark. Then the benefits will show up.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> There isnt a single benzo that works for my anxiety, alcohol and GHB are COMPLETELY USELESS too.
> 
> Every thing that boosts dopamine RECUCES my anxiety instead of making it worse.
> 
> ...


Alcohol does boost dopamine to an extent.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jim_morrison said:


> Alcohol does boost dopamine to an extent.


Yes, and for some people its a wonder med, altough its impossible to use it therapeutically.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

@zk7
The dopamine connection has been discussed in the past, you can read this thread for some more indepth information.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...s-in-brain-may-determine-social-status-82656/


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

zk7 said:


> Also, Hormone plays a big role in social anxiety, testosterone plays a huge role in Social Anxiety and Confidence, testosterone in itself increases dopamine levels to very high levels, And It helps with Confidence, and social anxiety tremendously, so lots of People with low testosterone levels (males) tend to have Anxiety and social anxiety. Testosterone is PLAYS A MAJOR ROLE IN ANXIETY. Low testosterone levels can acuse Severe anxiety.


I was thinking the same. I was reading that dopamine supresses prolactine. Prolactine supresses testosterone. So, when you increase dopamine. you decrease prolactine, thus you increase testosterone. So it might actually be that the reason why all those dopamine drugs work wonders with social anxiety.


----------



## fredericmoreau (Dec 1, 2009)

karoloydi said:


> I was thinking the same. I was reading that dopamine supresses prolactine. Prolactine supresses testosterone. So, when you increase dopamine. you decrease prolactine, thus you increase testosterone. So it might actually be that the reason why all those dopamine drugs work wonders with social anxiety.


Yep and what's else serotonin increases prolactin, thus decreasing dopamine and testosterone. The SSRIs we've all been on decrease dopamine through prolactin upregulation and also through tyrosine hydroxylase downregulation (the rate limiting enzyme of DA production). It's no wonder so many of us become zombies on those drugs that halve our dopamine production, we might as well be on a neuroleptic!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Alcohol does boost dopamine to an extent.


Yeah it definetly does.

This explains why I used to get hornier after about 2-3 drinks when I used to drink regularly. It was like clockwork. After 2-3 beers or mixed drinks I would feel hornier. I initially thought it was because I felt more "relaxed" but now I think alcohol does boost dopamine to a certain extent. Unfortunately there is a very small "sweet spot" and if you drink too much, it doesn't work. I found my personal sweet spot was exactly 2.5 drinks. About halfway through my third drink, I always used to get super horny.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Alcohol makes you horney and obsessed with food .


----------



## AgentScully (Dec 1, 2010)

Estrogen and dopamine also tend to increase concurrently- explaining "pregnancy bliss" in some women and post-partum depression.


----------



## atomaze87 (May 19, 2014)

*Wrong*

Sorry but the use of clonazepam or any benzo for that matter is just a band aid and should NEVER be used for long term anxiety treatment! I know first hand because I am now addicted horribly to benzos klonopin to be exact and I hallucinate when I even try to taper! I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

atomaze87 said:


> Sorry but the use of clonazepam or any benzo for that matter is just a band aid and should NEVER be used for long term anxiety treatment! I know first hand because I am now addicted horribly to benzos klonopin to be exact and I hallucinate when I even try to taper! I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy!


Try switch to Valium/Diazepam and tapper slowly, ALOT of people have a hard time getting of Klonopin.


----------

